# Cardiac Fluoro 71023



## VRock (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you seen 71023 billed with LHCs and stents on a regular basis. Is this appropriate? I know 76000 is bundled, but 76000 says "other than cardiac fluoro".


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 11, 2009)

VRock said:


> Have you seen 71023 billed with LHCs and stents on a regular basis. Is this appropriate? I know 76000 is bundled, but 76000 says "other than cardiac fluoro".



My experience is that fluoro is bundled into the heart cath/ stent placements.


----------



## deeva456 (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with Jim. Use of fluorscopy is bundled with the heart cath and you cannot bill separately for it. 

Dolores, CPC CCC


----------

